# wvdial - NO CARRIER

## sobers_2002

Hi all,

I have a nokia 2280, which I am connecting using the DKU-5 cable (pl2303 module). The error that I get is as follows :

```
WvDial<*1>: WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

WvDial<*1>: Initializing modem.

WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATZ

WvDial Modem<*1>: ATZ

WvDial Modem<*1>: OK

WvDial<*1>: Sending: AT+CRM=1

WvDial Modem<*1>: AT+CRM=1

WvDial Modem<*1>: OK

WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATX3

WvDial Modem<*1>: ATX3

WvDial Modem<*1>: OK

WvDial<*1>: Modem initialized.

WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATDT#777

WvDial<*1>: Waiting for carrier.

WvDial Modem<*1>: ATDT#777

WvDial Modem<*1>: NO CARRIER

WvDial<Warn>: No Carrier!  Trying again.

WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATDT#777

WvDial<*1>: Waiting for carrier.

WvDial Modem<*1>: ATDT#777

WvDial Modem<*1>: NO CARRIER

WvDial<Warn>: No Carrier!  Trying again.

WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATDT#777

WvDial<*1>: Waiting for carrier.

WvDial Modem<*1>: ATDT#777

WvDial Modem<*1>: NO CARRIER

WvDial<Warn>: No Carrier!  Trying again.

Caught signal 2:  Attempting to exit gracefully...

WvDial<*1>: Disconnecting at Tue Jun 19 16:12:26 2007
```

my wvdial.conf is as follows : 

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Baud = 115200

SetVolume= 3

Dial Command = ATDT

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = AT+CRM=1

Init3=ATX3

Carrier Check = no

Phone = #777

Auto Reconnect = yes

Idle Seconds = 0

Abort on Busy = no

Abort on No Dialtone = no

New PPPD = yes

Username = 9322010464

Password = 9322010464

Stupid Mode = yes

ISDN = 0[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Baud = 115200

SetVolume= 3

Dial Command = ATDT

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = AT+CRM=1

Init3=ATX3

Carrier Check = no

Phone = #777

Auto Reconnect = yes

Idle Seconds = 0

Abort on Busy = no

Abort on No Dialtone = no

New PPPD = yes

Username = phonenumber

Password = phonenumber

Stupid Mode = yes

ISDN = 0
```

lsmod is : 

```
dummy                   2116  0 

bsd_comp                5376  0 

ppp_deflate             4672  0 

ppp_async               8896  0 

ppp_generic            18452  3 bsd_comp,ppp_deflate,ppp_async

slhc                    6080  1 ppp_generic

crc_ccitt               1792  1 ppp_async

w83781d                29224  0 

hwmon_vid               2752  1 w83781d

i2c_isa                 3648  1 w83781d

arpstar                 7808  0 

fuse                   39316  2 

nvidia               3919756  12 

pl2303                 19396  0 

usbserial              26272  1 pl2303

i2c_amd756              5508  0 

pcspkr                  2304  0 
```

I don't know why I cannot connect. The phone displays data-connection ended each time I am connecting. It cannot be because of net connection, because the plan has a net connection. 

kindly help

thanks

Saurabh

----------

## warrawarra

Is it getting the dial tone or not and or stupid as it might be pulse or tone in config versus tone or pulse on phone.

Have you forced / overide the actual listening for dial tone part ? Like with old fax machines you hear the dial tone or you manually dial the number and then just press connect once you hear the high sounds .

WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATDT#777

WvDial<*1>: Waiting for carrier.

WvDial Modem<*1>: ATDT#777

WvDial Modem<*1>: NO CARRIER

WvDial<Warn>: No Carrier!  Trying again. 

no carrier = no dail tone pules or tone ?

looks like it tries to dial 4 times then on failure it ends.

OR

it connects but there is not screaming high pitched sound comming from the modem on the other side = no modem or modem off at destination ?

Check numbers as well and or new numbers for modem connection.

manually dial the nimber and hear what is going on ?

There should be a command you use to listen in while it tries to connect so you can hear what is going on.

Hope this helps.

----------

## sobers_2002

Hi warrawarra,

thanks for the reply. getting the sounds is not possible AFAIK. The modem is built in the phone and the sounds, from what I have read on the sites, don't work. So nothing there. 

also, I am not sure if the concept of dial tone really applies in cellphones. so I have set it to no anyways. 

also, the disconnection in the logs was manual, It keeps on going at it forever. I haven't waited for it to stop on it's own. 

the number is correct, I have checked it from the service provider's site. Dialling the number manually gives please check the number... but it works on other phones of the same provider.

if it's possible for me to change something in the conf to make it make sounds, please do let me know, though I very much doubt if it would work.

thanks

Saurabh

----------

## sobers_2002

hi,

I went through the windows driver for the phone modem and was able to make changes in wvdial accordingly. now the error I get is just a small one  :Smile: 

```
WvDial<*1>: WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

WvDial<*1>: Initializing modem.

WvDial<*1>: Sending: AT

WvDial Modem<*1>: OK

WvDial<*1>: Sending: AT+CRM=1

WvDial Modem<*1>: OK

WvDial<*1>: Sending: AT+CSO=33

WvDial Modem<*1>: OK

WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATE0V1

WvDial Modem<*1>: OK

WvDial<*1>: Modem initialized.

WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATDT#777

WvDial<*1>: Waiting for carrier.

WvDial Modem<*1>: CONNECT

WvDial<*1>: Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

WvDial<Notice>: Starting pppd at Wed Jun 20 05:17:37 2007

WvDial<Notice>: Pid of pppd: 8975

WvDial<*1>: Using interface ppp0

WvDial<*1>: pppd: 

WvDial<*1>: pppd: 

WvDial<*1>: pppd: 

WvDial<*1>: pppd: 

WvDial<*1>: Disconnecting at Wed Jun 20 05:17:44 2007

WvDial<*1>: The PPP daemon has died: Authentication error.

WvDial<*1>: We failed to authenticate ourselves to the peer.

WvDial<*1>: Maybe bad account or password? (exit code = 19)

WvDial<*1>: man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

WvDial<Notice>: I guess that's it for now, exiting

WvDial<Notice>: The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 19)
```

some of the times, the exit code is 16.. 

From /var/log/messages, it shows that PAP authentication failed. 

so how do I handle the PAP authentication ?? 

thanks

Saurabh

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sobers_2002,

Based on the findings with minicom, try  19200 baud and 230400 baud.

One of them will make your prompt resolve.

It looks like your problem is either a data rate (baud rate) or a data format issue.

----------

## sobers_2002

Hi NeddySeagoon,

thanks for the reply. I tried both the baud rates and others and still no dice   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   It just gives those random characters and then "hangs" there. I think this is the reason wvdial isn't able to work it out. Because of the random characters, it doesn't see the login prompt and hence the PAP failure.

----------

## mrness

Those random chars you are talking about are probably data bits from PPP communication.

Please add "debug" parameter to /etc/ppp/options, try to connect using wvdial and post here the generated pppd log found in /var/log/messages.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sobers_2002,

Lets assume the data is being scrambled from the server to you but transmission from you to the server is good.

Further, that the scrambled characters that appear on the screen are indeed your Login prompt.

Given the above, when you respond to the 'prompt' with your username, you should get another lot of rubbish, this being your Password prompt.

I don't believe its hanging, its waiting for a response from you that never comes.

If the channel is scrambled both ways (likely) you may not be able to give it either. However, sending something that the far end sees as a carridge return should be enough to make it prompt for a password.

Its worth testing various data formats, although 8N1 is used almost universally.

----------

## sobers_2002

HI NeddySeagoon,

thanks for the reply. I tried entering the login and password at that scrambled part earlier too, but it just stays there and does nothing. Not even when I keep pressing enter forever...

Is there any possibility that this is because of the cable not being the same as the one the provider gives himself ?? This is a cheaper version but several people have reported getting their modems to work with this. 

I can't think of any other way to approach this. One thing that I did read though. when wvdial detects ppp, it lets pppd do the handling from thereon. So is there any way that I can set ppp to always send user and password, no matter if it thinks that it' authentication prompt or not ?

thanks

Saurabh

----------

## sobers_2002

 *mrness wrote:*   

> Those random chars you are talking about are probably data bits from PPP communication.
> 
> Please add "debug" parameter to /etc/ppp/options, try to connect using wvdial and post here the generated pppd log found in /var/log/messages.

 

added the debug flag.

here is the regular wvdial log on screen while connecting

 *Quote:*   

> WvDial<*1>: Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.
> 
> WvDial Modem<*1>: ~[7f]}#@!}!}!} }<}!}$}%j}"}&} } } } }#}$@#}%}&1[1f]+L}'}"}(}"}/Y~
> 
> WvDial<*1>: PPP negotiation detected.
> ...

 

and here is from the /var/log/messages

```
Jun 22 12:35:53 dennis pppd[5487]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB0

Jun 22 12:35:53 dennis pppd[5487]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x141b53f3> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jun 22 12:35:53 dennis pppd[5487]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x141b53f3> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jun 22 12:35:55 dennis pppd[5487]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <mru 1514> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0x319f2b4c> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jun 22 12:35:55 dennis pppd[5487]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <mru 1514> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0x319f2b4c> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jun 22 12:35:55 dennis pppd[5487]: sent [PAP AuthReq id=0x1 user="9322010464" password=<hidden>]

Jun 22 12:35:55 dennis pppd[5487]: rcvd [PAP AuthNak id=0x1]

Jun 22 12:35:55 dennis pppd[5487]: PAP authentication failed

Jun 22 12:35:55 dennis pppd[5487]: sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "Failed to authenticate ourselves to peer"]

Jun 22 12:35:58 dennis pppd[5487]: sent [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "Failed to authenticate ourselves to peer"]

Jun 22 12:36:00 dennis pppd[5487]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1514> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth pap> <magic 0x5e68274> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jun 22 12:36:00 dennis pppd[5487]: rcvd [LCP TermAck id=0x3]

Jun 22 12:36:00 dennis pppd[5487]: Connection terminated.

Jun 22 12:36:00 dennis pppd[5487]: Exit
```

----------

## mrness

pppd log looks OK, therefore your modem connection just works (TM). 

From what I can see, you failed to pass the correct authentication info.

Either the peer don't expect 9322010464 as user name or expects a different password.

Are you sure you are using the right password? Did you set the password using /etc/ppp/pap-secrets file? Do you have any unusual characters in your password (like space or $)?

----------

## sobers_2002

Hi mrness, 

when I saw the logs, I also thought that could be the case, but it shouldn't be... because that login and password are correct. Also, no special characters exist in the password. 

thanks

Saurabh

----------

## mrness

Just to be on the safe side, add "show-password" into /etc/ppp/options and verify logs again.

----------

## sobers_2002

 *mrness wrote:*   

> Just to be on the safe side, add "show-password" into /etc/ppp/options and verify logs again.

 

tried this out, the password it's sending is correct. I called up my service provider and the guy there said that it should work and did some "reset". But it's still not working.

I just don't know what's going wrong over here. The windows driver is available here (http://home.iitb.ac.in/~sobers_2002/2280_modem_driver.inf) so maybe you can see something that might be wrong. 

thanks

Saurabh

----------

## mrness

Stop searching for something connected to the modem configuration. The modem configuration is fine, otherwise the pppd log wouldn't had rcvd lines in it.

The problem is PPP negociation. Try to add refuse-pap to /etc/ppp/options, hoping the peer will try to authenticate you using some sort of CHAP.

Of course, you will need to add the necessary entry to /etc/ppp/chap-secrets.

----------

## mrness

Another thing you could try is the "silent" pppd option.

----------

## sobers_2002

 *mrness wrote:*   

> Another thing you could try is the "silent" pppd option.

 

thanks for your reply mrness. 

I tried both the combinations but it still doesn't authenticate.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mrness

Another thing that could be is the domain name. On Windows servers, the domain name goes into user name, in the form "domain\\user" (note the double backslash, needed to represent a single backslash). I don't remember if you need 2 backslashes or just one, so you might wanna try with "domain\\\\user" too.

If this also doesn't work, speak with tech support and ask them to debug your PPP session.

----------

